

Ask HN: Odds of selection of single female founder frm a 3rd world country fr YC? - TFRT

Is the founder at loss 
1. Because she is a single founder.<p>Does she need to start looking out for a co founder instead of focusing on her startup?<p>2. Because she wants to focus on her country as the testing ground for her startup?
The market is comparatively small but she wants to test run the product there before scaling it up.
======
mkempe
Based on YC history odds are close to zero.

